# Fai tu vs Fai te



## Dminor

Cosa vuol dire "..., fai te!" e in quali contesti si usa? Grazie!


----------



## hinanoe

It is used in the teenagers slang and takes different meanings in different contexts. 
In a proposition like this: 

"Per stare una settimana in Grecia ha portato quattro paia di scarpe, fai te!"

It means: "He brought four pairs of shoes to stay a week in Greece, can you figure it out?" But actually the sense is: I only tell you that he brought four pairs of shoes to stay  a week in greece. I don't comment. Judge by yourself." it is like "i add no words, fill the blanks by yourself"

Litteraly "fai te" means "do it yourself".

If one asks another "Che film guardiamo?" and the other answers "Non ho idea, fai te!"  
It means "I have no Idea, take a decision by yourself."

Ciao.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... you really should provide some context, because it is grammatically incorrect (since 'you' here is the subject, it should be 'fai t*u*'), so I suspect it is a wrong version of _'fai da te'_ (do-it-yourself).


----------



## Astropolyp

Necsus said:


> Hmm... you really should provide some context, because it is grammatically incorrect (since 'you' here is the subject, it should be 'fai t*u*'), so I suspect it is a wrong version of _'fai da te'_ (do-it-yourself).



In spoken language "fai tu" and "fai te" are the same. At least where I come from (Tuscany).

-Allora, stasera andiamo al cinema o in discoteca?
-*Fai te*. Per me l'una vale l'altra.

-Se non ti dai da fare a cercare un lavoro, presto finirai in mezzo a una strada a chiedere l'elemosina. Io te l'ho detto, poi *fai te*!

By the way, that's not teenage slang.


----------



## danalto

Do as you like...as you prefer?


----------



## byrne

-Allora, stasera andiamo al cinema o in discoteca?, So are we go to the conema or clubing this evening?
-*Fai te*. Per me l'una vale l'altra. *It's up to you*. Either is fine by me

-Se non ti dai da fare a cercare un lavoro, presto finirai in mezzo a una strada a chiedere l'elemosina. Io te l'ho detto, poi *fai te*!If you don't start looking for a job, you''ll soon me begging on the streets. That's my advice, but then *it's up to you*!

it wouldn't work in the shoe example though! That would have to be something like, I'll leave you to work/figure it out...


----------



## europefranc

byrne said:


> -Allora, stasera andiamo al cinema o in discoteca?, So are we go to the conema or clubing this evening?
> -*Fai te*. Per me l'una vale l'altra. *It's up to you*. Either is fine by me


 
Hi,

Would it change the meaning too much here to say "I don't mind" instead of It's up to you ?

Thank you very much 

europefranc


----------



## byrne

europefranc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would it change the meaning too much here to say "I don't mind" instead of It's up to you ?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> europefranc


 
It is slightly different,  as I don't mind means non ho preferenze while it's up to you means lascio a te la decisione...


----------



## europefranc

byrne said:


> It is slightly different, as I don't mind means non ho preferenze while it's up to you means lascio a te la decisione...


 

Thank you byrne


----------



## Dminor

Why was the title changed? That is, I know why, it's supposed to be more grammatically correct. But I've only seen it in the form of "fai te" so far...



byrne said:


> -Allora, stasera andiamo al cinema o in discoteca?, So are we go to the conema or clubing this evening?
> -*Fai te*. Per me l'una vale l'altra. *It's up to you*. Either is fine by me
> 
> -Se non ti dai da fare a cercare un lavoro, presto finirai in mezzo a una strada a chiedere l'elemosina. Io te l'ho detto, poi *fai te*!If you don't start looking for a job, you''ll soon me begging on the streets. That's my advice, but then *it's up to you*!
> 
> it wouldn't work in the shoe example though! That would have to be something like, I'll leave you to work/figure it out...


 
It's exactly the shoe example use that I was after. Looks like it means something like "go figure!" (synonymous to "figurati!"?).


----------



## byrne

Dminor said:


> Why was the title changed? That is, I know why, it's supposed to be more grammatically correct. But I've only seen it in the form of "fai te" so far...
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly the shoe example use that I was after. Looks like it means something like "go figure!" (synonymous to "figurati!"?).


 
you figure it out..
you work it out...
see what you (can) make of it.... 
make of it what you will...

maybe someone else can think of something better...

or maybe simply "NO COMMENT" coud convey the meaning more closely


----------



## Odysseus54

Necsus said:


> Hmm... you really should provide some context, because it is grammatically incorrect (since 'you' here is the subject, it should be 'fai t*u*'), so I suspect it is a wrong version of _'fai da te'_ (do-it-yourself).




Colloquially, 'te' instead of 'tu' is quite common ( although it should be noted as you do that it is, strictly speaking, grammatically incorrect ) , both in the North and in the Center.


----------



## Astropolyp

Dminor said:


> It's exactly the shoe example use that I was after. Looks like it means something like "go figure!" (synonymous to "figurati!"?).



Here are then some other examples of that use of "fai te":

_-Così, secondo te, i brasiliani giocano il miglior calcio del mondo...
-Hanno vinto cinque mondiali. *Fai te!*_

_-Se non partiamo subito, perderemo il treno!
-Dai, aspettiamo Maria. Ha detto che sarà qui tra dieci minuti.
-L'ultima volta che Maria ha detto "Arrivo tra dieci minuti" l'abbiamo aspettata per quasi due ore. *Fai te!*_

In this context "fai te!" means the same as *"non so se mi spiego!"* and *"non so se rendo l'idea!"* (which is, as a side note, translated by the Collins as "I don't know if I'm making myself clear!").


----------



## Odysseus54

Or you could say " You tell me " 

" So you think the Brazilians play the best soccer in the world ? "

" You tell me - they were World Champions five times .. "


----------



## hinanoe

Ciao, 
scusate l'inglese del messaggio precedente,
mi esprimerò in italiano sperando che la chiarezza ci guadagni:

è proprio come dice Astripolyp. C'è un modo di dire giovanile, che i miei compagni di scuola usavano continuamente, che è proprio "fai te!", non si tratta di un "te" al posto del "tu", non è una forma corretta di italiano, è slang.

Significa proprio "non so se mi spiego" e il sottotesto è: "non aggiungo nessun commento, hai capito benissimo cosa voglio dire, ci arrivi anche da solo, su questo ci intendiamo."


----------



## alfabeta

I also like translating "fai tu" as "you do the math!" which is pretty colloquial for us Americans.


----------



## byrne

alfabeta said:


> I also like translating "fai tu" as "you do the math!" which is pretty colloquial for us Americans.




110 e lode


----------



## alfabeta

Thanks!


----------



## Dminor

Comunque voi italiani siete d'accordo con me che il titolo dovrebbe essere come prima, cioè "fai te"? Io non l'ho mai visto o sentito sotto forma del titolo corrente...


----------



## poison22

da me si dice anche fai tu...

chiaramente "fai te", o "vedi te" sono più usati ma "fai tu" ogni tanto si usa...


----------



## arthurlee

Dminor said:


> Comunque voi italiani siete d'accordo con me che il titolo dovrebbe essere come prima, cioè "fai te"? No! Io non l'ho mai visto o sentito sotto forma del titolo corrente...





poison22 said:


> da me si dice anche fai tu...
> 
> chiaramente "fai te", o "vedi te" sono più usati ma "fai tu" ogni tanto si usa...



Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo: in italiano "tu" è soggetto e "te" complemento oggetto, e per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai sentito dire "fai te"!
E' vero però che esistono alcune locuzioni ormai consolidate dove il "te" ha soppiantato il "tu", come nel caso di "Io e te" (anche se però si dice sempre "Tu ed io"...)


----------



## GavinW

arthurlee said:


> Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo: in italiano "tu" è soggetto e "te" complemento oggetto, e per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai sentito dire "fai te"!
> E' vero però che esistono alcune locuzioni ormai consolidate dove il "te" ha soppiantato il "tu", come nel caso di "Io e te" (anche se però si dice sempre "Tu ed io"...)


 
Really? OK, I'm not Italian, but I beg to differ. I think it's easy to get hung up on a prescriptive approach to grammar in Italian, often without realizing it. And I say that as an introduction to the following point: that the use of "te" as a kind of emphatic personal pronoun is more extensive than this thread generally has led people to believe thus far. Un esempio per tutti:
"Te che fai, vieni o no alla festa?"
Sure, I live in Tuscany, so my vision (or ear..) could be skewed, but I try to compensate by listening/watching out for other regional usages. I hear this from loads of people from all over the place (yes, never older people though...).
My vote goes to making the thread title "fai te/fai tu" (in line with post 20, amongst others...)


----------



## poison22

I'm agree with Gavin...

I mean, I didn't studied grammar a lot (I studied economics) so I don't know when exactly we must use "te" or "tu".

But i live in this nation, and I can tell you how people use to say thing and how i use to say things...

in my experience "tu" and "te" are often used in the same way... "fai tu" or "fai te" is an example... another one could be "te come stai?"/"tu come stai?"...

so, "fai te/fai tu" is the right solution...

I think that wordreference must be a tool to explain people how the people use to talk in different countries, not how the grammar works...

but this is just my personal opinion.

cheers

ps: sorry for my uncorrect english


----------



## arthurlee

Ciao e scusa se rispondo in italiano, ma a questo punto della giornata temo che non riuscirei a spiegarmi bene in inglese 

Dico subito che non sono un difensore delle grammatiche: ho sempre pensato che le lingue naturali siano entità in continua trasformazione, e ci mancherebbe altro che nel corso dei secoli le cose non cambiassero! Anzi, faccio mio il motto di Wittgenstein: la lingua è *uso*, dunque ciò che serve per comunicare (nel senso di interazione sociale) è lingua (intesa addirittura in senso più ampio del linguaggio verbale). 
Tuttavia, qui stiamo parlando della *grammaticalità* di determinate espressioni, costrutti sintattici ecc. E proprio perché siamo in un forum dove i non-italiani sono interessati a conoscere le corrette forme linguistiche dell'italiano la pignoleria mi sembra appropriata...
Non dubito del fatto che molte persone usino il "te" al posto del "tu", ma questo nulla toglie all'agrammaticalità di tale uso. Tanta gente dice anche "mìdia", pensando che sia inglese invece che latino, e tutti capiamo cosa intendono, ma resta comunque un errore di pronuncia. Così come capiamo benissimo cosa vuol dire "Fai te"; ma sul fatto che "tu" sia soggetto e "te" complemento oggetto non ci piove, e se uno mi chiede "_Te_ come stai?" io risponderò sempre provocatoriamente "_Me_ sto bene, grazie"... Immagino che questo secondo esempio suoni "molto" sbagliato alle orecchie di tutti, vero? Ma dal punto di vista grammaticale le due frasi sono equivalenti. 
Dal punto di vista dell'uso, invece, non ho problemi ad ammettere che il primo esempio, a differenza del secondo, sia decisamente consolidato nel cosiddetto "linguaggio corrente". 



GavinW said:


> (yes, never older people though...).


By the way, I'm not that old!


----------



## Odysseus54

GavinW said:


> Really? OK, I'm not Italian, but I beg to differ. I think it's easy to get hung up on a prescriptive approach to grammar in Italian, often without realizing it. And I say that as an introduction to the following point: that the use of "te" as a kind of emphatic personal pronoun is more extensive than this thread generally has led people to believe thus far. Un esempio per tutti:
> "Te che fai, vieni o no alla festa?"
> Sure, I live in Tuscany, so my vision (or ear..) could be skewed, but I try to compensate by listening/watching out for other regional usages. I hear this from loads of people from all over the place (yes, never older people though...).
> My vote goes to making the thread title "fai te/fai tu" (in line with post 20, amongst others...)



The Sabatini Coletti has under 'te' :

• È di uso regionale (nel Nord, in Toscana, a Roma) l'uso di _te_ come sogg. invece di _tu_: _fallo te, se sei capace_

I think that's why your ear does not cringe 

I grew up between Marche and Milan - my ear does not have a problem with the Central  ' té ' ( Tuscany, Umbria, Marche, Latium ) , but it cringes  with the Milanese ' tè ' , which is the way you would more often hear 

" fai tè "

which is a very Milanese expression.


----------



## Shoal

È vero che ormai molta gente usa "te" indistintamente, ma penso che arthurlee abbia ragione: "tu" svolge la funzione di soggetto, "te" quella di complemento oggetto.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

In effetti che io sappia "tu" è soggetto e "te" è complemento. Detto questo, però, aggiungo qualcosa. Dalle mie parti (Mantova) *fa te* e *fai tu* hanno due significati diversi.

*Fa te* è come diceva Astropolyp. Un sinonimo potrebbe essere: pensa un po' / e non dico altro. "Si lamenta che è sempre senza soldi, e cambia cellulare ogni mese. Fa te!"
*Fai tu* si usa nel caso dell'indecisione, quando lascio la scelta all'altra persona. "Andiamo al cinema o a ballare?" "Per me è uguale, fai tu".


----------



## marco.cur

Dalle mie parti si dice sempre "fai tu", in tutti i sensi.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso generale te/tu, se mezza Italia usa tu, in modo corretto, non si può dire che te come soggetto sia entrato nell'uso corrente della lingua italiana, a meno di non voler considerare l'Italia da Roma in su.


----------



## poison22

il mio post originale voleva semplicemente sponsorizzare "fai te/fai tu" per salvare capra e cavoli...perchè in fondo è questione di mettersi daccordo se dare priorità alla grammatica o all'utilizzo effettivo...

ad ogni modo, ripensandoci, effettivamente "te" e "tu" sono diversi... quindi alla fine penso che abbiate ragione voi...

scusate per il polverone sollevato!


----------



## hinanoe

> Dminor: Comunque voi italiani siete d'accordo con me che il titolo dovrebbe essere come prima, cioè "fai te"? Io non l'ho mai visto o sentito sotto forma del titolo corrente...


Io sono d'accordo con te, perchè nella mia esperienza le due espressioni "fai te" e "fai tu" hanno due significati diversi: 
"fai tu" è Italiano, avrebbe potuto dirlo anche una signora elegante nata nel 1905 e significa "decidi tu", oppure "pensaci tu".
"fai te" è un'espressione gergale, non credo che una signora elegante del 1905 l'abbia mai sentita, tanto meno usata. 
Il senso è proprio "you do the math", e si adatta bene anche all'esempio delle scarpe.
Ma non sono un professore, magari mi sbaglio.

h.


----------



## arthurlee

poison22 said:


> ad ogni modo, ripensandoci, effettivamente "te" e "tu" sono diversi... quindi alla fine penso che abbiate ragione voi...
> 
> scusate per il polverone sollevato!



Ma figurati! Quale polverone? Non c'è bisogno di scusarsi, siamo qui per discutere!  

Nel frattempo mi è venuto in mente che "_Fallo te_" potrebbe essere una "corruzione" di "_Fallo da te_", che significa "Fallo da solo". 
In questo caso l'uso di "te" è del tutto corretto: infatti - come dice il Garzanti - la "forma complementare tonica del pronome personale _tu_ si usa come complemento oggetto quando gli si vuol dare particolare rilievo e nei complementi retti da preposizione", come "_per te_ sarebbe meglio", "verrò _con te_", "ci vediamo _da te_", "quanto _a te_" ecc.

Aggiungo qualche altra nota che magari può risultare utile ai nostri amici non-italiani. "_Te_" si usa anche: 

- nelle esclamazioni: "povero te!";

- nelle comparazioni dopo _come_ e_ quanto_: "ne so quanto te", "non è come te";

- come predicato dopo i verbi _essere, parere, sembrare_, a meno che il soggetto non sia "tu" (espresso o sottinteso): "io non sono te" (ma: "non sei più tu");

- in alcune espressioni particolari: "contento te contenti tutti", "partito te, se ne andarono anche gli altri" ecc.;

Infine, naturalmente, si registra un uso "nel linguaggio famigliare e dialettale invece di _tu_ anche come soggetto".

Come si dice... hope this helps!


----------



## Odysseus54

arthurlee said:


> Ma figurati! Quale polverone? Non c'è bisogno di scusarsi, siamo qui per discutere!
> 
> Nel frattempo mi è venuto in mente che "_Fallo te_" potrebbe essere una "corruzione" di "_Fallo da te_", che significa "Fallo da solo".



Credo di no - credo si tratti piu' semplicemente di una influenza dialettale, che pero' andrebbe a sua volta spiegata , perche' sicuramente il 'ti/te'soggetto dei dialetti lombardo-veneti non ha la stessa storia del 'te' soggetto toscano.  

Su Wikipedia lo spiegano cosi' :

_Questo uso del pronome te anche in funzione di soggetto, diffuso in passato solo in alcune zone del Centro e Nord Italia tra le fasce di popolazione meno acculturate, viene incentivato da alcuni anni a questa parte dalla musica leggera. Se in passato se ne facevano degli usi sporadici per esigenze di rima (in italiano sono rarissime le parole terminanti in -u che possono far rima con tu), oggi alcuni autori sostituiscono regolarmente il tu con il te. Questo innaturale "bombardamento" mediatico ha contribuito a cambiare la percezione di questo errore, seminando dubbi o addirittura facendo credere che l'uso del "te" come soggetto sia corretto._

Colpa della lingua parlata e dell'arte popolare , insomma.


In realta', ci sono alcuni casi non canonici , dove il 'te' soggetto e' ormai cosi' diffuso che ogni resistenza mi pare futile.

Pensa a " Io e te " - posso dire " Io e tu " ?  Oppure, perche' devo rinunciare all'ordine dei due pronomi e forzarmi a dire " Tu ed io" ?

Tra l'altro, qual'e' il motivo per cui non si dice "io e tu " ?

Detto cio', la regola e' quella che dici te  , ed e' opportuno che chi stia imparando l'italiano cominci col piede giusto distinguendo bene 'tu' da 'te', con le poche eccezioni che riporti tu.



arthurlee said:


> Tanta gente dice anche "mìdia", pensando che sia inglese invece che latino, e tutti capiamo cosa intendono, ma resta comunque un errore di pronuncia.




Pero' qui si tratta di una parola latina che e' stata assunta dall'inglese con un significato che in latino non aveva.  A tutti gli effetti, una parola inglese - non vedo il vantaggio di pronunciarla all'italiana - l'unica cosa che si puo' creare e' una confusione con l'aggettivo femminile 'media'.

Altra cosa e' se leggi la parola 'media' in un testo latino.


----------



## arthurlee

Odysseus54 said:


> _Questo uso del pronome te anche in funzione di soggetto, diffuso in passato solo in alcune zone del Centro e Nord Italia tra le fasce di popolazione meno acculturate, viene incentivato da alcuni anni a questa parte dalla musica leggera. Se in passato se ne facevano degli usi sporadici per esigenze di rima (in italiano sono rarissime le parole terminanti in -u che possono far rima con tu), oggi alcuni autori sostituiscono regolarmente il tu con il te. Questo innaturale "bombardamento" mediatico ha contribuito a cambiare la percezione di questo errore, seminando dubbi o addirittura facendo credere che l'uso del "te" come soggetto sia corretto._
> Concordo pienamente.
> 
> Colpa della lingua parlata e dell'arte popolare , insomma.
> 
> 
> In realta', ci sono alcuni casi non canonici , dove il 'te' soggetto e' ormai cosi' diffuso che ogni resistenza mi pare futile. Che sia diffuso è indubbio, che sia errato lo è altrettanto
> 
> Pensa a " Io e te " - posso dire " Io e tu "? Certamente.  Oppure, perche' devo rinunciare all'ordine dei due pronomi e forzarmi a dire " Tu ed io" ? Perché è corretto
> 
> Tra l'altro, qual e' il motivo per cui non si dice "io e tu "? Perché "suona male" alle orecchie di molti, ma ciò non toglie che sia corretto.



Brevemente: sia sulla Treccani che sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca si può trovare conferma che "io e te" è un errore.
Come ben riassume un utente: 
_
(Molte grammatiche) al cambiare dell' ordine de' pronomi "tu" ed "io" nella locuzione "tu ed io", suggeriscono - fortificate da un uso, illogico anch'esso- che si debba usare "te". Cioè "tu ed io" ma "io e te". *L' uso non può sostituire una logica ferrea, e il fatto che a molti "io e tu" possa sonar male significa soltanto che ci suona male tutto quello al quale non siamo abituati*. Le parole non hanno un brutto suono "di per sé", le parole formano un codice al quale ci abituiamo e che stabilamo come "gradevole" proprio perché (ri)conosciuto. _





Odysseus54 said:


> Pero' qui si tratta di una parola latina che e' stata assunta dall'inglese con un significato che in latino non aveva. A tutti gli effetti, una parola inglese - non vedo il vantaggio di pronunciarla all'italiana - l'unica cosa che si puo' creare e' una confusione con l'aggettivo femminile 'media'.
> 
> Altra cosa e' se leggi la parola 'media' in un testo latino.



Poi perdonami ma su questo dissento totalmente: "*media*" e "*medium*" sono parole latine; "*mass-media*" è una locuzione inglese, e questa sì che va pronunciata "all'inglese". Dire "*mìdia*" invece di "media" sarebbe come dire "*plàs*" invece di "plus" (cosa che purtroppo accade spesso).

A proposito di confusione ingenerata dalla pronuncia: ricordo i titoli di un Tg di qualche anno fa, dove compariva in bella vista la scritta "*Out-out* del sindacato" (naturalmente si trattava di "Aut aut"). 
Meglio "creare confusione" per una pronuncia corretta piuttosto che per una pronuncia errata, non trovi?


----------



## Odysseus54

arthurlee said:


> Brevemente: sia sulla Treccani che sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca si può trovare conferma che "io e te" è un errore.
> Come ben riassume un utente:
> _
> (Molte grammatiche) al cambiare dell' ordine de' pronomi "tu" ed "io" nella locuzione "tu ed io", suggeriscono - fortificate da un uso, illogico anch'esso- che si debba usare "te". Cioè "tu ed io" ma "io e te". *L' uso non può sostituire una logica ferrea
> 
> *_


Beh, difficile aspettarsi un approccio realistico/evolutivo da un utente che scrive " .. al cambiare dell'ordine de' pronomi .. " e  " .. possa sonar male.. " nel ventunesimo secolo, non credi ?

Il concetto di _logica ferrea_ applicato ad una lingua mi pare abbastanza opinabile - chissa' che cosa parleremmo oggi se avesse sempre prevalso un metodo 'ferreo' - qualche sparso grugnito, forse ?



> Poi perdonami ma su questo dissento totalmente: "*media*" e "*medium*" sono parole latine; "*mass-media*" è una locuzione inglese, e questa sì che va pronunciata "all'inglese". Dire "*mìdia*" invece di "media" sarebbe come dire "*plàs*" invece di "plus" (cosa che purtroppo accade spesso).


Cerco di spiegare perche' non sono d'accordo :

"Medium" in latino significa :

Il mezzo, il centro
Via di mezzo, compromesso
Condizione neutrale o indifferente
Luogo accessibile, visibile, pubblico
(da un dizionario latino on line - i miei non li ho qui con me , ma in Italia)

Qui a pag 16 c'e' un articolo scritto da uno che si e' dato la pena di consultare qualche dizionario latino : http://www.aiart.org/public/web/documenti/Il_Telespettatore_07_08_05.pdf


"Media" in inglese invece significa "mezzi di comunicazione". Le due parole sono senz'altro la stessa parola, ma nel passaggio da una lingua all'altra "media" ha preso il significato di "mezzi di comunicazione" , che in latino certamente non ha.

La parola inglese "media" si distingue dalla parola latina "media" appunto per la pronuncia.  

Se pronunciamo la parola inglese "media" all'italiano, 

- O stiamo dicendo che tutte le parole inglesi vadano pronunciate all'italiana quando sono prese in prestito dall'italiano.

- O stiamo usando la parola italiana "media" , aggettivo femminile singolare che significa "situata in mezzo", oppure sostantivo femminile : "media statistica"

- O stiamo usando una parola latina che non significa "mezzi di comunicazione".

Che scrivere "Out-out" invece di "Aut-aut" sia una bestialita' non ci autorizza a prendercela chi non c'entra, secondo me


----------



## arthurlee

Odysseus54 said:


> B
> 
> "Media" in inglese invece significa "mezzi di comunicazione". Le due parole sono senz'altro la stessa parola, ma nel passaggio da una lingua all'altra "media" ha preso il significato di "mezzi di comunicazione" , che in latino certamente non ha.
> 
> La parola inglese "media" si distingue dalla parola latina "media" appunto per la pronuncia.
> 
> Se pronunciamo la parola inglese "media" all'italiano,
> 
> - O stiamo dicendo che tutte le parole inglesi vadano pronunciate all'italiana quando sono prese in prestito dall'italiano.
> 
> - O stiamo usando la parola italiana "media" , aggettivo femminile singolare che significa "situata in mezzo", oppure sostantivo femminile : "media statistica"
> 
> - O stiamo usando una parola latina che non significa "mezzi di comunicazione".
> 
> Che scrivere "Out-out" invece di "Aut-aut" sia una bestialita' non ci autorizza a prendercela chi non c'entra, secondo me



E' tutto molto interessante ma temo che stiamo andando _off topic..._

Però permettimi una chiosa: secondo questo ragionamento allora dovrebbe essere lecito dire anche "_mìdium_", così come del resto dovremmo pronunciare "all'inglese" parole come "_smoking_" (che peraltro in inglese si dice "tuxedo") o "_thriller_" anche quando parliamo italiano...  E sfido chiunque a dire "Ehi, amici, vi va di vedere un bel _thrìlahh_ stasera?" 

Purtroppo credo che l'unica cosa che abbiamo dimostrato è che, in effetti, non esiste una "regola ferrea" - per citare il mio amico Matusalemme...
Alla prossima!

(ps - io comunque non consideravo "media" una pronuncia italiana, bensì latina)


----------

